# Babys head measuring small at 20 week scan?



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi

I'm 21 weeks pregnant with a miracle, we had our 20 week scan last week and were told babys head is measuring to small, and have been referred to a consultant at the fetal unit for a re-scan next week, they wouldnt give me any ideas to what a small head may be caused by or lead too, any ideas what may lie ahead for us 

Kind regards
Twinkle


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Twinkle

Please don't worry - wait and see what the consultant says. 

Some babies just have small heads. So unless there are any other concerning factors then it may just be that - a small head. 

Let us know how you get on. 

Kaz xxxx


----------

